# Alex Grey Appreication Thread



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 5, 2007)

anyone else here a huge alex grey fan? i'v dug his work for a long time, before tool brought him to the forefront, his work is so vivid





so cool!!


----------



## Thomas (Jul 6, 2007)

One of my favorite artists. His style is completely unique.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 6, 2007)

Also a big fan


----------



## Tombinator (Jul 6, 2007)

One of my favorite artists. I discovered his work while roaming around shops in Santa Cruz, CA. about 12 years ago. He was still a bit unknown at the time, and has gained much more notoriety in recent years.


----------



## RISKY (Jul 17, 2007)

His art was used to decorate all sorts of crazy raves about ten years ago in Manhattan, I bet he did them west coast too. Huge parties. His stuff is gigantic in size. Being at a rave still just sort of pissed me off though. But that is certainly how you throw a party, and him and the crew probably STILL might be spending money from those nights, cannot fathom the bankroll.


----------

